# New Dog



## Dark Matter (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a new dog, I want it to be medium sized and I want it to be adapted to the cold and heat and I want it to be a good guard dog.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd reccomend the German Shephard..... I do not have any personal experiece but (from what I hear) they are adapted to the heat, cold, and they are a good guard dog.


----------



## Amsel (Jul 12, 2009)

Try a Blue Heeler. I really favor this breed for the reasons you listed above. They make excellent watchdogs, are very loyal, and do not need an overabundance of affection.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 12, 2009)

I dont want any shedding either.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 12, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I dont want any shedding either.


The Blue Heeler and the German Shephard both have a decent bit of hair.....


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 12, 2009)

I want one that is easy to train. and it cant be over 70 pounds


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 12, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I want one that is easy to train. and it cant be over 70 pounds


You sure are picky. I can't think of anything that will fit your description.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 12, 2009)

And it has to be able to live longer then 10 years.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2009)

To be honest, your best bet - and I mean this - is to get a mix breed mutt from an animal shelter. Instead of looking for a designer dog to fit your needs, I'm positive that in some cage somewhere is exatly what you are looking for. And he/she wil be loyal to no end because they know where they've been. Instead of spending $600 to $900 on a purebred, spend about $150 at the animal shelter and use the extra money for trainign classes or all the shots you'll need at the vet to make sure that dog makes it to 15 years of age. 

and count that as money well spent!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a new dog, I want it to be medium sized and I want it to be adapted to the cold and heat and I want it to be a good guard dog.
> 
> Any suggestions?





SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I dont want any shedding either.





SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I want one that is easy to train. and it cant be over 70 pounds





SILVERFISH1992 said:


> And it has to be able to live longer then 10 years.


Have you considered one of those bronze or porcelain dog statues?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice GG

-----------------

All dogs shed - some less then others. If you keep them combed it really will not be an issue. 

The biggest questions are indoor and outdoor, and how often will you be exercising them.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would get a little tiny Yorkshire Terrier. It's stupid, an attention whore, doesn't shed, and you will be able to kick it's ass for at least 10 years without getting bitten back when it craps on your Mommy's floor.

In all seriousness, do what Njaco said. Mutts are the only type of dog to own. It's American to own a mutt.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 12, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a new dog, I want it to be
> 
> medium sized and
> I want it to be adapted to the cold and heat and
> I want it to be a good guard dog





SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I want one that is
> 
> easy to train and
> it cant be over 70 pounds





SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I dont want any shedding either.





SILVERFISH1992 said:


> And it has to be able to live longer than 10 years



You're not a Systems Engineer by any chance, are you?
That's quite a bunch of requirements

medium sized - good fuel capacity/payload
adapted to cold and heat - you'll be deploying it anywhere from the Soviet Union to North Africa
good guard dog - we ain't lost a bomber yet
easy to train - how many hours does it have already? on what?
can't be over 70lbs - you're looking for a dogfighter...
no shedding - we only use titanium rivets
live longer than 10 years - pffffft! it'll be obsolete in 10 years


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm looking for an indoor dog.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 12, 2009)

"In all seriousness, do what Njaco said. Mutts are the only type of dog to own. It's American to own a mutt. "


It sure is.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 12, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I'm looking for an indoor dog.


Sneaking requirements in after the deadline?
Must be The Customer...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2009)

Silverfish, how old are you?


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 12, 2009)

16 years old, Why?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with njaco [Chris]. Get a mutt from an animal shelter [SPCA ?]. We had two dogs in our married life, both
spayed females and both had quite a bit of beagle in them. Either would love you to death, made a lot of noise
when they had to, and were easy to house-break. And..... both came from the local SPCA !! They both lived for
about thirteen years.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2009)

If you are looking specific bread, there are plenty of Rescue groups out there for almost every breed. But I agree with everybody else, check with the local pound first. I ended up with a yellow lab and a husky - both which were pure breed.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> 16 years old, Why?



No offense meant, just wondering about your "dog parameters". Age factors in to expectations. You going to college? Have a post highschool job lined up?

You state you have many needs for your dog. But have you thought about what needs your dog may have of you? Or are you relying upon your folks to pick up the slack.

I'm not trying to be an @ss (I am one actually), but having a dog is like having a child that never grows up. And as much as I would like to put it across that I don't give a **** about animals, I actually do. Just want the dog to have a good home is all.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2009)

Now cats are another story. Microwaves make good kennels.


----------



## Amsel (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2009)

God I would so drink to that!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 12, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Now cats are another story. Microwaves make good kennels.


Nah, I like cats.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 12, 2009)

I stay home 12 hours a day and help with technical support on computers, this future dog will have a blast!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 12, 2009)

Get a mutt. Any decent breed that's medium-sized is going to shed. Unless you shave it. But we won't go there.

CC mentioned beagles. I have two, and they're the best dogs I've ever had. Smaller, so they don't take up a whole lot of space, but they're hounds, with all of the inherent hound instincts. You definitely won't miss hearing their barks if someone's in their territory (basically...anywhere they can see/hear). They're fiercely loyal, don't require lapdog-amounts of attention, and are quite smart/easy to train. Check the local shelters/pounds. Buy American!


----------



## Amsel (Jul 12, 2009)

Had a 3-legged dog once; called him "Lucky"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2009)

Tech support via on-line or over the telephone?


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 12, 2009)

Forum tech support over the computer.
And I help with other problems too.


----------



## javlin (Jul 12, 2009)

Get a mix breed less inherited health problems for sure.My last dog was a 70lb Lab loyal, friendly and when he barked sounds bad enough.The dog I have now is a 85lb Retriever mix and excellant dog she is Black and even though she would lick you to death,when she barks people listen.She gets a shave about every 6wks to make her look like a Lab(coat is like silk after the cut) I am tell'in you she is very protective of the whole block since Katrina.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2009)

Silverfish, whatever you do, do not get one on impulse. Just because its cute or barks or matches the carpet.

Take your time, research the history or breed and stick to your criteria.


----------



## Butters (Jul 12, 2009)

An Airedale terrier meets all but one of your conditions. They're active dogs and require lots of exercise.

Airedales shed very little, can handle almost any kind of climate/weather, are almost totally fearless, and are very tough dogs. Great dogs, but often a little aggressive around other animals. I've owned two males, and both were quite smart, but also very stubborn.

Beagles make good watch dogs, but are definitely NOT guard dog material. And they shed like crazy in black, brown, and white...so it shows up on everything. They're still my favorite, tho.

JL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2009)

I love hounds, but dam can they be noisy. Whichever breed you decide on, make sure you learn about any medical issues associated with them as they could get expensive in the future, Hip dysplasia for example.

If you pick a Pitt, make sure you have the personality to be able to dominate.them.

Good luch, and make sure they get all their shots, esp for PARVO.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Silverfish I've got a purebred minature sheltie and a mutt Sheperd Mix

The mutt just turned 17 on the 4th of July and the sheltie turned 10 on April 15th.
Both are indoor dogs and have hair that sheds. It isn't that terrible to keep clean. 

I agree with Matt about college in a couple of years.
You need to be thinking about who will be taking care of the dog when you go.

I like my purebred but I probably won't be buying another one because of how many good animals are in shelters needing a good home. 
Like Njaco said this is a long term commitment so take your time and find the right dog.

If you really want a dog that doesn't shed here is a link to some hairless dog breeds.
Hairless Dog Breeds


Wheels


----------



## Maglar (Jul 13, 2009)

We've almost had our beagle for a year. Bought her off a dog farm cheap and she was house broken in a week (As in no pissing or crapping inside, and not needing a crate to settle down, also doesnt bark when in a crate). Very loving and "hyper", man can she go all day... At night she just lays down and will lick you if you go over to her. Sheds a decent amount but its not that bad. Dont think it fits your need of guard dog though


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright, I desided to get a Golden Retrever this week. Probably in the next 2 days.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2009)

Excellent choice, but they do shed so make sure you brush them.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a English Bulldog thats a little over a year old. He is just like raising a kid. A dog requires alot of work. Feeding, taking him out, walking the dog, bathing, vet bills (which can get expensive) kennel cost if you go on vacation, and loads more. Now im not saying dont get one. But just know if you want a dog, there will be responsibality that comes along with it. In any case, looking at your requirements for a dog, I recommend a Chihuahua.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 4, 2009)

I already have a Brittny springer spanial.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Most of my dogs with the exception of the last two which have both been Rotts, have come from the local pound. We had good luck with all. All have been great with kids, and very protective of their family. 2 great ones that stand out are Ike, a cocker, and Casey, who is spotted like a dalmation, and is I think a terrier of some kind. Not sure if I ever will pay as much for another Rott, next dog might just be a another mutt from the pound. Just look for one that appeals to you, and is not overly excited or aggressive in the cage. Those are the basics I have always used. Mutts make good pups!


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 4, 2009)

OK, I'm getting a Cocker Spanial tomorrow at 11:59. 8)

Her name is Abby shes 5 years old.

I'm getting here from the human society.

She is soo sweet and kind. 

I hope nobody gets her before I do.

Right before I left somebody else wanted to see her.

But the human society just closed and will open tomorow at 12:00.

Wish me luck.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck! Sounds the same way we got Ike, our family cocker. We went to the shelter to look around the day they brought him in, and went back at least once everyday the next few days until he was out of quarantine. We we waiting at the door the day he was eligible to be purchased.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, I'm going to go pick up my new dog.... 

I'l be back soon.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 5, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> Well, I'm going to go pick up my new dog....
> 
> I'l be back soon.


Could you post pictures?


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 5, 2009)

I have her right here with me. 

I'l get pictures.

Thank you all.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new dog.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy to hear you got the dog you wanted. Let see them pictures.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 5, 2009)

She dosnt seem to stop panting. 

I'm working on thoose pictures.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 5, 2009)

Now shes sleeping.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2009)

Doh, enter key has a mind of it's own today.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 5, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I'm sure she'



What??


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> She dosnt seem to stop panting.



I'm sure she's just a bit nervous with the new surroundings, shouldn't take long for her to get used to her new home.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm still getting thoose pictures.

I promise I'l have them by tomorrow if not today.

I just took Abby for a walk. 

Shes fast!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 5, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I'm still getting thoose pictures.
> 
> I promise I'l have them by tomorrow if not today.
> 
> ...


Abby is the name of my uncle's Labrador Retriever..


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 5, 2009)

She needs a bath.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful, congrats SF!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice dog.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice! How old is she?

PS, you need a Twitter account!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 6, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Very nice! How old is she?
> 
> PS, you need a Twitter account!


What the heck is Twitter, My Space, and Facebook all about? I have no clue.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Very nice! How old is she?
> 
> PS, you need a Twitter account!



5


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 6, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> What the heck is Twitter, My Space, and Facebook all about? I have no clue.



Twitter is a real time site where you post what you're doing. I don't use it.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like a nice pup!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 6, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Twitter is a real time site where you post what you're doing. I don't use it.


Okay.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

She tried humping me!

She also is somnolent.


----------

